# Allow cats in apt or not ?



## Perplexed (26 Mar 2009)

My tenant has asked permission to have 2 cats come live with her.

I'm reluctant to refuse as tenant is a good one & fairly responsible. Has anyone had trouble with cats doing damage ?  

This is a new request to me and as she did ask permission I'd like to give it proper consideration.


----------



## Smashbox (26 Mar 2009)

It really depends on how sensible your tenant is. I know of one lady who owns lots of cats and they have destroyed her (own) house, destroying curtains, sofas, table legs etc.

If your tenant is sensible, discuss this matter with them, as cats do like to scratch things. However, not all cats will run riot like my friends do!


----------



## woodbine (26 Mar 2009)

personally i wouldn't have cats indoors at all. I love them, we have five, but they live outside. 

having said that, a friend of mine had two cats when she lived in an apartment and they were very well behaved. They left a lot of hair on the couches though.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (26 Mar 2009)

Ask the tenant if they'll pay for professional cleaners to come in when/if they decide to move on.


----------



## shesells (26 Mar 2009)

I wouldn't. Firstly does your lease permit  pets? Many apartment blocks don't. Secondly there's the smell, and the hair etc...., then the damage

Pets tend to have a lingering smell that stays in the furniture long after the pets have gone.


----------



## mathepac (26 Mar 2009)

shesells said:


> ... Pets tend to have a lingering smell that stays in the furniture long after the pets have gone.


Not only that but people with pet allergies can suffer reactions to the residues of pets in an environment long after the pets have gone.


----------



## Perplexed (26 Mar 2009)

PaddyBloggit said:


> Ask the tenant if they'll pay for professional cleaners to come in when/if they decide to move on.



This seems like a good idea. I also need to check out what the building rules are. 

Thanks for all replies. I don't want to appear harsh but I don't want my apt ruined either.


----------



## z103 (27 Mar 2009)

I would allow them to keep the cats. If I wasn't allowed to keep my pet in a rented apartment, I would find a landlord that would allow me. There must be plenty of them out there now.
In this environment, I wouldn't want to jeopardise the lease. Deal with the cat damage if and when the tenant leaves.


----------



## muffin1973 (27 Mar 2009)

Kitten Adoption actually advocates keeping cats as indoor cats ([broken link removed]).  A friend of mine adopted two cats (sisters) and has them in her apartment - they do little damage, the worst is the hair they leave everywhere!  

We have a cat ourselves, who is an outdoor cat.  But she was very fond of two material couches we had (scatching them) and they got a bit wrecked but nothing too bad so if you had leather couches in your apartment, that would be better (nothing to scratch).  Cats are clean animals, pretty much look after themselves and spend most of the day sleeping 

If your tenant is that good, I'd let her have them.

M


----------



## steph1 (27 Mar 2009)

Agree with muffin.  I have three cats and they are mostly indoors only problems really are the hairs.  They are mature cats now so gone past the scratching stage.  Its easy clean up a few hairs.  I let property out before to tenants with dogs and there was no problem.  I had other tenants who had no pets and the place was left in a state.

If the tenant is a good one - hang on to them.  You dont want to be in the position of having no rent paid on your property and then waiting for god knows how long to find another tenant with no income coming in. Especially with the way things are in the country at the moment.

Cats are quite suited to apartments as they dont require a lot of space to run around in unlike dogs.  My lot once they are fed and watered spend their days asleep on the couch! 
My advice is if your tenant is a good one and she seems to be seeing as she asked permission first rather than saying nothing about the cats well do what you can to keep them - cats and all .


----------



## Dreamerb (27 Mar 2009)

muffin1973 said:


> so if you had leather couches in your apartment, that would be better (nothing to scratch).


Wrong! My cats rather like scratching leather couches - good resistance for the claws. 

That said, I'd allow it - but tell the tenant (nicely) it's on condition that she also gets a good scratching post for them and that she'll be liable for any damage to furniture beyond normal wear and tear. No matter how responsible the tenant, it may happen and it's wise to set out the ground rules in advance.


----------



## Perplexed (27 Mar 2009)

I was wondering when the cat-lovers would kick in ! I've a dog myself so I appreciate why people might like to keep cats.
The couch is leather and the floors are either tiles or wood. The cats are being inherited from someone else who is leaving the country, so I'm assuming they're not exactly kittens.
I'm going to get a signed agreement that tenant will repair any damage and also pay for intensive cleaning when the time comes. 
Thanks again for all the input.


----------



## badabing (29 Mar 2009)

The leather couches WILL be damaged. Get her to commit to covering them


----------



## Perplexed (29 Mar 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.
Problem has  solved itself because her flatmate has said he doesn't want cats.
Glad I got off the hook !


----------



## PaddyBloggit (29 Mar 2009)

At least you'll be prepared for the next request!


----------



## Geraldine2 (30 Mar 2009)

Once had a good tenant whose cat used a lovely new pure new wool carpet to sharpen its nails, ruining it.


----------



## steph1 (30 Mar 2009)

Well its solved from that point of view but will you still have your tenant??


----------



## Raskolnikov (31 Mar 2009)

I would allow the tenant to keep cats, however, you must impose certain conditions.

As long as the tenant is keeping the place clean, there's no reason why any smell should build up in the apartment. If you are happy enough to have a dog in your house, than a cat shouldn't be a bother.

Secondly, a leather couch _will_ get scratched by cats (not purposely); regardless of whether their nails are trimmed regularly or not. I also have leather upholstry on the chairs where I live, and there is minor damage to them too. Require these things to be covered.

My cat has a particular area he likes to scratch in, tearing up the rug that laid there. I simply put a scratching post there, which he now uses rather than the rug. 

I would not have any real worry about a cat and wooden floors.


----------



## badabing (1 Apr 2009)

Yes my moggy has done a nice job on the leather sofas also. Got suede chairs in the dining room, and despite her best efforts to date they are untarnished


----------



## chippengael (3 Apr 2009)

Had a similar request from new tenants who wanted to bring a dog with them. My solicitor suggested a second deposit covering pet damage, equal to the first deposit of one months rent. A bit steep I know but the issue was resolved - the tenants sent the dog back to the parents and we all lived happily ever after.


----------



## fcdub (15 Apr 2009)

no way! no cats in my flats I tell ya, but maybe its a personel thing!


----------



## steph1 (15 Apr 2009)

fcdub said:


> no way! no cats in my flats I tell ya, but maybe its a personel thing!



Maybe it is a personal thing but I will tell you one thing you wont ever have a problem with mice or rats!


----------



## fcdub (16 Apr 2009)

But Ill have a problem with cats!


----------

